# Audio drivers work properly but no sound.



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a hp pavilion a730n. The audio driver that I have is a realtek. For some reason after an automatic windows update the sound stopped working. The only time speakers work is when I do a speaker test. There seems to be no conflicts and all devices are said to be working properly. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers as well as roll it back and did a system restore but with no success. Can you help me figure out what I can do to fix this problem? Will a new sound card suffice?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Open Control panel >> Add or remove programs >> remove the Realtek audio driver/software.
Then install this driver: ftp://218.210.127.132/pc/audio/WDM_R195.exe
Restart the computer.

Also - have a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f242/sound-problems-try-these-things-first-222432.html


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello and thank you for helping me. I tried uninstalling the audio driver program from my computer but it said there was an error with setup.exe and it wouldn't let me uninstall. So I just installed the WDM_R195 and restarted my computer. After restart there was a warning that said that no windows logo was detected or something like that and recommended me to stop installation, but I proceeded anyway. After all this my sound still does not work.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Look in device manager (To open Device manager: Click Start >> Run >> Type *devmgmt.msc* and click OK).
Click the View menu >> show hidden devices.
Any red or yellow "marks" in device manager?

Try going through the steps in the thread I posted.


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

There are no red or yellow marks and I have done almost everything on the link you gave to me with no success.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Play a sound file in media player and see if the graph moves.
If it does, the sound output must be muted "somewhere".

Also - make sure Realtek is the default playback device (control panel >> Sounds and audio settings). Sometimes a webcam, TV card etc wants to be default and kicks the sound card/chip out.


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

Realtek is default and the sound is not muted. Windows Media tells me that the audio driver can not be detected.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Make sure the audio has been started by Windows:

Click *Start* > *Run* > type *services.msc* - then click OK.
In the new window - Scroll down to *"Windows Audio"*, right-click on it and select *Properties*.
Another new window - set the startup type to *Automatic*, click *Apply* and then click *Start*.

Run the sound and music tests in DXdiag (click Start >> Run. Type *dxdiag*, then click OK).


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

the directx diagnostic tool did not detect any sound driver.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Start Windows in safe mode (tap F8 when the computer starts) >>
open Control panel and remove all Realtek software.
Then reinstall the driver I posted earlier >> restart Windows in normal mode.


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, it still doesn't work.


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can I just get a new sound card or install a new audio driver somehow to fix the problem since nothing I do seems to work?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think so. The error seems to be located in Windows itself.
Are you having other problems with the PC?
Any signs of malware (virus/spyware)?


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

I did a virus and spyware scan right after this problem occurred because it was an unusual problem but it found nothing. And I don't seem to have any other problems with my computer.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you check "Windows Audio" in Services?

Try creating another Windows account and see if the sound works when you log on that account.


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

I tried another windows account but the sound didn't work. After the problem occurred, I had another conflict with some Windows audio driver and from what I read on the trouble shoot it recommended me to delete it. Could this be the problem?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What driver caused the conflict?
Don't delete it - see if you can disable the device/driver in device manager.


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

I forgot the exact name of it. It was named something like windows media audio driver. It was already disabled but the conflict sign was still there so i deleted it. Should I do a system restore to a time when i had the driver and work with fixing that?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No - Please download and run *StartUpList*.
In the program >> click File, Save As.
Save the report as a txt file and attach it to your post.

*How to post an attachment.*

It may be possible to see what's wrong in that report.


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is my startuplist.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Uninstall iPod/iTunes software.

If that doesn't help:
Remove all sound drivers in Device manager (including Microsoft UAA bus driver if installed - you have to click View >> Show hidden devices to see it).
Uninstall SoundMan in Control panel >> Add or remove programs.

Then install the latest Realtek driver (2008/6/18): http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

I can not find soundman in the add or remove programs list.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Skip that step.


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

I installed the new driver but it still doesn't work.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm out of ideas...

A system recovery (not a destructive recovery) seems to be the best option.
If you choose to do that - please back up the "My Documents" folder (and other important files).

Instructions: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=us&dlc=en&product=431078&rule=15929&lang=en


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## teapee28 (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't know how or why but the system recovery returned my sound. thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good news. :smile:

There are probably XP updates to install now.
Try to install them 1 at a time to see which one messes the sound up (you can always uninstall it to get the sound back).


----------

